# SCADS MEET JUNE 7th



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Where.... Ramona, Ca.( 92065)
When.....June 7th...3:00 p.m. to????
Who???. Any scads member or wantabees!!!
Yes I'm gonna do it again. .call me crazy. ..
Just shoot me a p.m. or email at [email protected] if you want to come and hang-out.
Looking forward to seeing the gang again and hoping to meet some new people..
The wife will be making tacos. I'll have sodas, water, chips and a few other goodies..for those of you looking for something with a bit of a "kick" this will be a B.Y.O.B. event. ..
We will be also using this thread to post what you want to bring for sale or trade...and of course what you are looking for....OK people, let the fun begin! !!!!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome Erik! Thanks for opening up your place again. 
Hopefully this time a bit less windy? 

Should we paypal you a fee for the grub? I'm happy to chip in. 



erik s said:


> Where.... Ramona, Ca.( 92065)
> When.....June 7th...3:00 p.m. to????
> Who???. Any scads member or wantabees!!!
> Yes I'm gonna do it again. .call me crazy. ..
> ...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

No, thats very nice for the offer...but we may set up a tip jar for Trish!!! Or maybe a bottle of booze to keep her happy! !!!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol, sounds good! Looking forward to it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

There's a great liquor store in Ramona with a killer beer selection


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Date and time looks good for me too.

Edit: Thread title says 6/14, but first post lists 6/7? I can do either, but would rather show up to bug Erik on the same day that everyone else does!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Dane said:


> Date and time looks good for me too.
> 
> Edit: Thread title says 6/14, but first post lists 6/7? I can do either, but would rather show up to bug Erik on the same day that everyone else does!


CRAP.....JP. JP. can you do a little edit for me???


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

*SCADS MEET JUNE 14th*

I guess we will just have to come down both days just to meet up!...JK
I am interested and will be looking forward to whichever date is chosen.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

erik s said:


> CRAP.....JP. JP. can you do a little edit for me???


Title fixed... And I'll be there!


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Erik,
Sent you a PM.

Tyler


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

jpccusa said:


> title fixed... And i'll be there!


thank you jp!!!!!!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet! Was hoping we would be having another one soon!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll find a way to get there! I'll be looking for a male Tyranosaurus Rex and a proven pair of Woolly Mammoths if anyone has any available


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> I'll find a way to get there! I'll be looking for a male Tyranosaurus Rex and a proven pair of Woolly Mammoths if anyone has any available


I have a juvie T-Rex. Just let me know for sure if you are able to make it to the meeting because hauling it is a PITA.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have some dragon scales and squash hair.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a couple terror bird eggs Ill trade for juvenile giant squid


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dang... look what I started! LOL! 

I appreciate the offers. Contrary to my research it turns out T. Rex can't be fed off of fruit flies, not even those giant hydei's so I am going to have to rethink my next inhabitants. I don't have enough neighborhood cats, dogs or children to fit his nutritional needs. Not to mention the massive amounts of Repashy I would need to provide. Maybe I will stick to frogs!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

And if to did get a t-rex at this scads you'd just leave it here!!!!!!:-Q


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I will have a 2.1 trio of orange sirensis to bring if anyone is interested


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll have...
Varaderos
Banded imitators
Got a couple orange terribilis juvies.
Isopods...orange, dwarf greys and white...Costa Rican purple
At least two types of springtails.
Bean beetles
Will have a few orchids
One ficus villosa
And various plants.....


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll have some banded leucs around 6 months old....


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I will have 3 standard leucs and 2 standard imitators all over 3+ months old.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

goof901 said:


> I'll have some banded leucs around 6 months old....


So Neil...I take it that your actually going to make it this time  !!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

erik s said:


> So Neil...I take it that your actually going to make it this time  !!


Yessir! I don't foresee anything happening in the afternoon that day so I should be able to make it!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Erik, are your banded imitators @ a sexable age?? Looking for a female. 



erik s said:


> I'll have...
> Varaderos
> Banded imitators
> Got a couple orange terribilis juvies.
> ...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

xIslanderx said:


> Erik, are your banded imitators @ a sexable age?? Looking for a female.


I have one available female...


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome! Consider it sold 



erik s said:


> I have one available female...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

xIslanderx said:


> Awesome! Consider it sold


P.m. sent about it!!!!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe I can make this one too! Thanks for the heads up Erik.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait see you guys there, in looking for rare or uncommon PDFs like tincs or auratus but not limited to ;Such as koetari rivers , koi galacs , la fumee , low river auratus , golden auratus , I can go on forever with what in looking for if you think I may be interested pm me please


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

How often do you guys have a SCADS meeting? Since I am new to this I would love to attend and meet other froggers in the area but it's a bit of a drive. At least I still have some time to decide .


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

We have maybe 3 a year


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

amgini said:


> How often do you guys have a SCADS meeting? Since I am new to this I would love to attend and meet other froggers in the area but it's a bit of a drive. At least I still have some time to decide .


It's totally worth the drive! Good food, good people, good times! It's kinda like going to a kick back party with only people who like the same thing you like and lots of people to show you and teach you all kinds of things related to our hobby. It's by far the best learning environment for anyone new in the hobby. I guarantee you will leave enlightened.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sometimes you leave without your frog purchases, then you have to come back right away!!!!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Sometimes you leave without your frog purchases, then you have to come back right away!!!!


I thought that was just marketing? Have a frogger take care of some frogs they don't own and hopefully they fall in love with them and buy the off spring.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

You guys are killing me... I could have cured cancer and eliminated world hunger and nobody would be talking about it, but I leave a few frogs behind 1 time and I'll be hearing about it til the end of days! Curse you all!!!!!!

At least I wasn't the only one! LOL

Erik, you may wanna set up a few temp containers just in case


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Shhhhh! Don't sell me out too Brian! I like when they only remember you. Ha!

And yes... Erik go ahead and start those temp. tanks... 



MELLOWROO421 said:


> You guys are killing me... I could have cured cancer and eliminated world hunger and nobody would be talking about it, but I leave a few frogs behind 1 time and I'll be hearing about it til the end of days! Curse you all!!!!!!
> 
> At least I wasn't the only one! LOL
> 
> Erik, you may wanna set up a few temp containers just in case


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking forward to another meet, thank you for hosting it again Erik!

I'll be there and could bring:

Reticulatus (2)
Benedicta (3)
Inibico Variabilis (many)
Southern Variabilis (many)
Solarte (3)
Drago (1)
Black Jean (3)
Baru Female (1)
Quepos unsexed (1)


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

xIslanderx said:


> Shhhhh! Don't sell me out too Brian! I like when they only remember you. Ha!
> 
> And yes... Erik go ahead and start those temp. tanks...


I have begun construction for the new "wing" on the frog house ...just for people like you two clowns!!!!!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Whassup my SCADS peeps! Seriously Eric! A new wing?! Can you please make it look messy in the frog house, it's way to clean in there. I feel like a slacker when I see how nice and neat your frog room is! 

I probably won't be able to make it this time around since it's my Bday! But I will miss checking out that new wing, some fantastic food, and hanging with some awesome people. 

Let the wife know I appreciate her allowing us crazy frog people come over and hang! Hopefully I will be able to catch you guys at the next one - Alex


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

we will miss you


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

stkupprnces said:


> Whassup my SCADS peeps! Seriously Eric! A new wing?! Can you please make it look messy in the frog house, it's way to clean in there. I feel like a slacker when I see how nice and neat your frog room is!
> 
> I probably won't be able to make it this time around since it's my Bday! But I will miss checking out that new wing, some fantastic food, and hanging with some awesome people.
> 
> Let the wife know I appreciate her allowing us crazy frog people come over and hang! Hopefully I will be able to catch you guys at the next one - Alex


Bummer...but you've got a great excuse! !!!...but we will definitely miss you...!!!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

erik s said:


> I'll have...
> Varaderos
> Banded imitators
> Got a couple orange terribilis juvies.
> ...


Also gonna add
red shank manzanita
live oak leaf litter
Indian almond leaves
A few cacao leaves..
Black and white film canisters with suction cups
Petri dishes


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Got about a dozen or so people interested in coming! Still got room for more!!! :-D


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

erik s said:


> Got about a dozen or so people interested in coming! Still got room for more!!! :-D


Eric, you still have room for me?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

miko12 said:


> Eric, you still have room for me?


You bet!!!....I'll put you on the list....


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

how much more room do you have left?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

hamz77 said:


> how much more room do you have left?


The last meet we had about 25++ people. ..you interested???? "Got Room"!!!!


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

Most likely. I just need a ride!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

hamz77 said:


> Most likely. I just need a ride!


Just let me know if you get that ride and ill put you on the list too!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I also have a female Leuc


----------



## 4oggz (Apr 20, 2014)

I would love to party crash if you all would have me. It's a looong drive but I would love to try and gobble up little bits of info and share some laughs. Room for this guy?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

We would love to have you here!!! So am I putting you on "da-list"????


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have many nice size Luecs, Azureus and Hawaiian Auratus from 4-6 months out of water for VERY reasonable prices. Please PM me for prices. I need to move these guys as I am up to my capacity with them. I will trade also for suppies, but please no more froggies at this time.


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm looking for a pair of Punta Laurent or Isla Colon. If anyone has a pair they are willing to part with, I would love to take them off your hands.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

OK..Here's whos coming so far.. Or I'm Assuming they are!!! 
Karmapolice...Duncan
Tyler Jones....Tyler
XislanderX....Matt 
Frogparty...Jason
Dane....Dane!!
Colleen53...Colleen
Cowboy232350...Tommy
JPccusa...JP
Miko12...Mike
JJhuang...Jon
Snakepaparazzi...Christian + son
Mellowroo421...Brian
Goof901...Neil
Forbiddenfrogs...John
Tuckinrim8...Chris
MrsKermit2012...Amber

Anybody else that wants to come..LET ME KNOW!!!..Just shoot me a p.m., Email at [email protected] or text at 619-548-5492
I'll be sending out my address to all guests in a couple weeks...
If you are bringing a friend, partner,kids, bum off the street..Please let me Know..getting food for who's coming and want to make sure that I have enough!!! Thanks All...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Can't wait! 

Any chance anyone has a UE southern variabilis probable male to trade for a probable female? PM or email me if you do and are coming to SCADS. 

See you all in a month!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I told mike but idk if he is in or not. I will ask again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone bringing super blue auratus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Tommy I have a decent amount if super blues ready to go bout 3 to 4 months old SNDF line if your interested shoot me a pm


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Erik hoping to make this meet since I've missed the last couple. I just have to hope work doesn't interfere again.

@ Chris - consider your quepos sold if you don't find it a home before the meet.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice...looking forward to having you here Arman...


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Eric, I'd like to check out your pad. Plus I'll be able to say I've been to Ramona. Planning to carpool with another frogger who RSVP'd to save cash on grass... I mean gas.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

It will be great to finally meet you Oldlady#%^*+. Someone from Ventura!!!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Colleen, it will be nice to finally meet you too, although ironic to drive 3.5 hours to do so! I'm actually in Oxnard-- one of the few places to buy a house for under 300k close to the beach but we are definitely within a "stones throw".


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

erik s said:


> OK..Here's whos coming so far.. Or I'm Assuming they are!!!
> Karmapolice...Duncan
> Tyler Jones....Tyler
> XislanderX....Matt
> ...


Now added to the list.....
simpleledlightingsystems...Mike
4oggz...Chris +1
Dendrothusiast...Arman
Oldlady25715...Aaron
Kee's zoo...Kendra


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

My boy Mario wants to attend his DB handle is redeyemar


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> My boy Mario wants to attend his DB handle is redeyemar


Got your boy on "da-list"!!!!!!!!
#22 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's the latest list of who's coming 
Karmapolice...Duncan
Tyler Jones....Tyler
XislanderX....Matt 
Frogparty...Jason
Dane....Dane!!
Colleen53...Colleen
Cowboy232350...Tommy
JPccusa...JP
Miko12...Mike
JJhuang...Jon
Snakepaparazzi...Christian + son
Mellowroo421...Brian
Goof901...Neil
Forbiddenfrogs...John
Tuckinrim8...Chris
MrsKermit2012...Amber
simpleledlightingsystems...Mike
4oggz...Chris +1
Dendrothusiast...Arman
Oldlady25715...Aaron
Kee's zoo...Kendra

And heres who recently r.s.v.p'd...

Redeyemar...Mario
Paul + Vivi Cabasa
Sideshowbob...Bob + Amanda
Celtic Aaron...Aaron + son
Looks like were going to have a great turnout!!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It's going to be a great meet for sure


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the invite erik, can't wait. I have a bunch of juvenile luecs I could bring also. I am from Murrieta. I will bring a bunch of water.


----------



## 4oggz (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok I know this isn't frog related, but I have a couple dozen cherry shrimp I would be happy to bring if anyone is interested in trying something different for an aquarium or even their paludarium. They are very hardy and a blast to watch..... sometimes they are a little hard to come by. Let me know if anyone has some interest.

-Chris-


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I can bring three 6 month old Azureus as well as five or six Grey Leg Vents (approx 3 months OOW) if anyone is interested. Asking $25 each. PM for more details. 
Thx.


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

If anyone attending has any riccia moss I would love to purchase some while we are there. Message me if you have any available to bring. Thanks


----------



## 4oggz (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm getting excited to meet everyone! This is turning out to be quite the gathering. This is such a treat as my brother will be in town accompanying me as well as it being my birthday week!

Anyone bringing plants?
Driftwood or décor?

Sounds like people are bringing leucs and azureus....... How will I ever decide!!! I think I now understand what it's like for those guys on Jerry Springer that are "in love" with 2 different women.

This one's awesome but on the other hand.... this one's awesome


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Easy dude...don't compare this meet to the Springer show!!!!  at least until you get here!!!!!
And yes there will be plants and decor!!!
Cant wait to see y'all soon! !!!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Really Erik? You've been to or hosted enough of our meets to know that that's probably the best comparison one could make! Springer show, Stern show, freak show, they are all pretty good descriptions! Lol! It's inevitable when you put a bunch of weirdos like us all in the same place! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Crap!!! I just hate it when your right Brian! !!!!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow! Didn't realize until now that I will fit right in !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Celtic Aaron said:


> Wow! Didn't realize until now that I will fit right in !


Oh noooooo!!!! We got another one!!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Hook, line, and sinker! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakotaaiken (Apr 5, 2010)

would love to come check it out and maybe get some frogs looking for a pair of Azureus or Brazilian yellow heads. Or maybe 3 froglets of the same spiecies.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

dakotaaiken said:


> would love to come check it out and maybe get some frogs looking for a pair of Azureus or Brazilian yellow heads. Or maybe 3 froglets of the same spiecies.


Great to have you come....your on the list!!!!....just over two weeks to go!!!!


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow you guys sound like this is a lot of fun! If you've got anymore room I'd like to jump in. I would be coming from santee if anyone needed a lift as well


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Well it looks like we'll have at least 30+ people attending!!!!
I'll be posting the entire list of criminals..... in the next few days!!! But I'm happy to say that Dane from "Junglebox" (sponsor)will be bringing a few frogs, plants and tanks. Mike from "Simple led lighting systems" will also be vending.
A little less than two weeks to go!!!!!!


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

Random request: is anyone bringing isopods? I am in need of Giant Orange. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

kee's zoo said:


> Random request: is anyone bringing isopods? I am in need of Giant Orange. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


Got a lot of them! !!!!


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking for a huge amount of springtails if anyone has any shoot me a pm please


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> Looking for a huge amount of springtails if anyone has any shoot me a pm please


Sending pm.......


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I can bring highland anthonyi if anyone is interested. At least 5 months old. Offering locally before I post them for sale online. PM me for info. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

erik s said:


> Got a lot of them! !!!!



Cool, I'm glad you have some Giant Oranges...I have been wanting to add them to my vivs! I hear they are great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweeeeett!!! Looks like I hopped back on here just in time to find out about this! Hope one or two people still remember me lol! Got room for one more Erik!? (fingers crossed)


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

FrogBoyMike said:


> Sweeeeett!!! Looks like I hopped back on here just in time to find out about this! Hope one or two people still remember me lol! Got room for one more Erik!? (fingers crossed)


Wow...you are alive!!!...you bet there's room..sent ya a p.m.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome! Looking forward to it!


----------



## 4oggz (Apr 20, 2014)

Now to figure out what size trailer should I plan on renting from Uhaul to bring purchases home. Hhhmmmmm....


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

4oggz said:


> Now to figure out what size trailer should I plan on renting from Uhaul to bring purchases home. Hhhmmmmm....


I know what you mean...I'm not sure if going to this meeting is a good idea! I already know I want more frogs, but I really don't have room for any more tanks. It's going to be really tempting to bring something home (and really test my husband's patience!).


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks like I made the list! New to the forum and really looking forward to this. I was so disappointed I missed frog day but this looks way better! Looking forward to meeting you all and all the years of knowledge in one place!!!! Just by chance will anyone have some cobalts, terribilis, or Ameegeras? I have a nice big 70 waiting for some frogs!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone pm me for pics/ prices if interested in any of the following Captive-bred frogs I can bring:

INIBICO copperhead R fantastica qty 2
O pumilio salt creek trio
O pumilio Esperanza trio
Panguana green leg sirensis (trade pending but not confirmed)

Looking for:

Male rio Branco
Male el dorado '08
Male escudo
Female retic
Kaiseri newts
Small day geckos that mainly eat ff


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

If anybody attending need any fresh fruit fly cultures let me know asap so I can get them started...I'm only making cultures for those who request ...I can have available.....
black or gold hydei 
wingless standard melos.
gold wingless melos.
curly wing melos


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

erik s said:


> If anybody attending need any fresh fruit fly cultures let me know asap so I can get them started...I'm only making cultures for those who request ...I can have available.....
> black or gold hydei
> wingless standard melos.
> gold wingless melos.
> curly wing melos


I'll take some melos, at least 3 of whatever kind.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

kee's zoo said:


> I'll take some melos, at least 3 of whatever kind.


Got it.....


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking for the following:
Female vanzolini
Female veradero

Peperomia-angulata
Any sort of microgramma 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I can use 1 golden Heidi and 1 mela culture Erik. Also, if anyone is interested in Leucs, Azureus and Hawaiian Auratus, I have them available for excellent prices.. PM me for the prices.


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like I'm gonna have a light wallet after this lol. I need isopods. And hopefully someone has got a cobalt or 2 azureus or maybe both  can't wait.


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

I need advise on how I can convince my wife to buy more stuff. Any advise?


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

sideshowbob said:


> I need advise on how I can convince my wife to buy more stuff. Any advise?


My husband said no more frogs. Even after I told him about all the wonderful frogs that are going to be at the meet, he still said no. So when he came home and found I'd rearranged the furniture to make room for another stand, he simply said "Is that for the frogs?".  He knows a losing battle when he sees one, lol.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have sub adult (8 mos+) blue jean pumilio Frye line and 2 adult quinquevittatus available as well. Let me know if anyone is interested!

See you all in about a week!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

A point I would like to make....if someone in this thread says that they have available a certain frog...dont assume that its going to be here!!!! If you dont request to that person specifically. .by p.m. or otherwise. ...that breeder usually will not haul the frog down here and stress it out assuming/ hoping someone will buy it...that's not the way we roll!!!


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

erik s said:


> A point I would like to make....if someone in this thread says that they have available a certain frog...dont assume that its going to be here!!!! If you dont request to that person specifically. .by p.m. or otherwise. ...that breeder usually will not haul the frog down here and stress it out assuming/ hoping someone will buy it...that's not the way we roll!!!


Lucky for your frogs, they don't have to travel. I can't wait to add new frogs to the "zoo"


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Getting excited about the meet! And running into people at pet shops who are new and going to this! Glad to see the hobby growing down here in San Diego.


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

cowboy232350 said:


> Getting excited about the meet! And running into people at pet shops who are new and going to this! Glad to see the hobby growing down here in San Diego.


Cowboy was that you I just ran into at LLL? Small world!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha yup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice! I look forward to meeting everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

davispm said:


> Cowboy was that you I just ran into at LLL? Small world!


LLL on Mission Gorge? I go there too, got my first frogs (leucs) from them!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I get my crickets there for my chameleon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

cowboy232350 said:


> I get my crickets there for my chameleon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get mice for my snake and bearded dragon  and worms...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I can bring some or all of the following, but be sure to PM if there is anything you are specifically interested in. I can provide pics for serious inquiries.

*Enclosures - all new, empty and frog-free.*
40B vert w/sliding front conversion $125
36g Bowfront w/oak trim $65
45g show tank with custom background sculpture $75
15g vert w/sliding front conversion $70
10g side-by-side style breeding tank with vented lid, MistKing nozzle, and drainage outlet $65

*Supplies - *
Repashy Calcium Plus, Bug Burger, Superfly, Superpig, Vit A plus, and Soilent Green
Vert kits or terrarium tops
Silver, Temperate White, and Pink Springtails, melano cultures, fly culture kits
JungleBox Substrate mix, Growstone, Manzanita branches, and probably a few plants too 

*Frogs - *
Black Saul tinctorius, froglets to large juveniles $35-55 each 5/$200
Oyapock tinctorius, large froglets $35 each, 4/$120
R. reticulata, proven UE female $225 w/10g tank


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the following available, please pm me if you want me to bring them. If you don't pm I will be bringing them.

6+ month old banded leucs
Dwarf white isopods
Peperomia serpens "small leaf form"
Peperomia emarginella
duckweed


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok...this is the final list of people coming. ...I think!!!!
Karmapolice...Duncan +Jessica
Tyler Jones. ..Tyler
Xislanderx. ..Matt
frogparty...Jason
Dane...Dane ( vending )
colleen53...Colleen + husband
cowboy232350...Tommy
jpccusa...JP (moderator)
miko12...Mike
snakepaparazzi... Christian and his two boys!!!
Mellowroo421...Brian
goof901...Neil and dad
forbiddenfrogs...John
tuckinrim8...Chris
simpleledlightingsystems...Mike ( He better be vending!!!! )... 
dendrothusiast...Arman
oldlady25715...Aaron
kees' s zoo...Kendra
redeyemar... Mario
Paul + Vivi Cabasa
sideshowbob... Bob +Amanda
Celtic Aaron...Aaron + son
Dakotaaiken...Dakota + and girlfriend
Darkagedefect...Micah
frogboymike...Mike
davispm...Patrick and Levi
rabidwombat...Bill + Laurie
bsr8129...John
I think its gonna be a full house!!! 

Oops...two more... erik s + trish ( your hosts)


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting new faces and seeing friends. Thanks so much Eric and Trish!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone have any phase change packing materials they could bring? I'm looking for a couple. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Anyone have any phase change packing materials they could bring? I'm looking for a couple.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Got-um Brian. ......


----------



## 4oggz (Apr 20, 2014)

Do you guys have somewhere close to the party I can pick up Great Stuff Pond and Stone?? I am trying to save myself driving 40 minutes each way to my nearest find for it. If its close to the party I can snag it when I come down ahead of time. Im SOOOoo looking forward to the meet!

Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

4oggz said:


> Do you guys have somewhere close to the party I can pick up Great Stuff Pond and Stone?? I am trying to save myself driving 40 minutes each way to my nearest find for it. If its close to the party I can snag it when I come down ahead of time. Im SOOOoo looking forward to the meet!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Chris


There is an Ace Hardware about 10 minutes away, they might have it.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

erik s said:


> Got-um Brian. ......


Thanks Erik! 

I got a few young Santa Isabelle anthonyi I could bring as well. I will only be bringing frogs if someone requests. See y'all soon!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a few plants I can bring if anyone is interested:

Decent size rooted cutting of Rhaphidophora korthalsii
From tip to tip, it's over a foot long

Same plant, different angle showing root growth


One 4" pot of established Microsorum linguiforme 
Easy (but slow) grower for me, under t-5 bulbs, grown on sphagnum mixed with ABG



One 4" pot of Marcgravia rectiflora, established/rooted with new growth


And last plant is an unknown begonia (Rex??) that can grow BIG when happy. I have the mother plant that is upwards of 16" tall, about 12" wide with 6" diameter leaves. Nice red/silver combo. 


Prices:
Rhaphidophora korthalsii $18
Microsorum linguiforme $10
Marcgravia rectiflora $10
Unknown begonia (Rex??) $5

I ask for a minimum of 50% deposit via PayPal, due to my traveling complications (live on an island, travel by boat and vehicle) I basically don't wanna end up carrying items round-trip if unnecessary. 

Shoot me a PM if interested. Thx.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Also, i forgot, I need a 1 gallon bag of ABG mix. Pm Me please


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Now also added to the list,
EricM...Erik Malolepsy( hopefully he will post what he can bring !!! )
4oggz...Chris + 1


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I will bring name tags for everyone based on the attendance list Erik keeps updating. They will be printed on Thursday or Friday. 

I will use your avatar picture here on DB on your tag so, if you do not have an avatar, I strongly encourage you to upload one before Thursday so you do not end up with a boring "no image" tag. 

Oh, and I am looking for a petri dish.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

JP, thanks for printing up the name tags...my son's name is Brendan, although it would be quite funny if his tag only said "son" . Also, I have a couple of extra Petri dishes I can bring for you.

Aaron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have some Petri dishes for you JP. How many were you looking for?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> I will bring name tags for everyone based on the attendance list Erik keeps updating. They will be printed on Thursday or Friday.
> 
> I will use your avatar picture here on DB on your tag so, if you do not have an avatar, I strongly encourage you to upload one before Thursday so you do not end up with a boring "no image" tag.
> 
> Oh, and I am looking for a petri dish.


Thank you JP for making the tags..
got your Petri dishes....100+


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

I can't make it but if anyone is passing through Orange County I have some Nabors line azureus for sale.

Brad


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

Can't seem to locate any coco huts down here in SD. Anyone willing to sell 2?


----------



## upinsmoke1930 (Jun 2, 2014)

new to the forum looking to pick up some new frogs at the meet. looking for yellohead male,powder blue male, or if anybody has just pm me cause i suck with internet will try to pm you


----------



## upinsmoke1930 (Jun 2, 2014)

can i get added to list please and thank you.


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

Upinsmoke1930 is levi. He is on the list with me already.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

davispm said:


> Upinsmoke1930 is levi. He is on the list with me already.


Cool..thanks Patrick. ..


----------



## upinsmoke1930 (Jun 2, 2014)

is anybody bringing tadpoles pm prices pls


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Celtic Aaron said:


> JP, thanks for printing up the name tags...my son's name is Brendan, although it would be quite funny if his tag only said "son" . Also, I have a couple of extra Petri dishes I can bring for you.
> 
> Aaron





cowboy232350 said:


> I have some Petri dishes for you JP. How many were you looking for?





erik s said:


> Thank you JP for making the tags..
> got your Petri dishes....100+


Thanks guys! I just need 1... actually, 2 in case one breaks. 



davispm said:


> Can't seem to locate any coco huts down here in SD. Anyone willing to sell 2?


I will bring some cocohuts.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, ive only been able to make one meet back when it was at mellowroos, unfortunately I cant make this one either. However I do have a couple of azureus that oldlady (Aaron) is willing to take for me if anyone is interested. Looking like might be two females. Looking mostly to trade for leaf litter/ feeders or ?. Pm me for more info if interested. Can't believe im missing this one, looks like it will be the best meet yet...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

got a trio of orange sirensis 2.1 $75


----------



## upinsmoke1930 (Jun 2, 2014)

looking for yellowhead male does anybody have one for sale


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking for a male varadero. And a gallon bag of turface


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking for some peperomias ---isla colon, Los banos, anything that is emarginellz or prostata leaf sized. And other rare peperomias....

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd really like to come to this, although based on my disability and transportation situation that day I can't make a guarantee.

If I do come, would anyone be interested in some turquoise & bronze Panama auratus tadpoles? They're just hatching now!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I was just figuring that it was only going to be a quaint little gathering of local froggers...I was very, very wrong....JP has printed up #45 name tags.......well I'm going to have to say that its pretty well maxed out on room here..but its gonna be one heck of a gathering ...looking forward to seeing everyone ..there's going to be a lot of new faces....to everyone driving here PLEASE take care getting here..yes I'm a bit off the beaten path!!!! I will have to also ask everyone to stay away from Trish. .(aka the wife) while she is in the kitchen... she will have sharp objects in her hand and she maybe drinking!!!! ..haha...see everyone then....


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

Everyone don't forget to bring manors! Thanks erik for frogportunity to attend!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

erik s said:


> to everyone driving here PLEASE take care getting here..yes I'm a bit off the beaten path!!!!


Don't let Erik scare you... Yes you will drive through mountains and valleys, windy roads, cow, lama, and ostrich farms, but Waze will take you right into his front door. Don't trust Google Maps, though, as they are still trying to make their way out there.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, here is the latest list of things I can bring if anyone is interested. Send me a PM if you are interested in any of the following...

0.0.2 ADULT A. quinquevitattus (possibly a pair, these are difficult for me to sex)
4 or 5 juvenile Santa Isabelle anthonyi
0.0.4 (possible females, no calling) Blue Jean pumilio
3 or 4 highland anthonyi
begonia pavonina (rooted leaf cuttings with new growth)
Fresh cuttings (not frog free) of various begonias including angel wing, rajah and rex.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> Don't let Erik scare you... Yes you will drive through mountains and valleys, windy roads, cow, lama, and ostrich farms, but Waze will take you right into his front door. Don't trust Google Maps, though, as they are still trying to make their way out there.


You forgot to mention driving through Bigfoot country also.....


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

erik s said:


> You forgot to mention driving through Bigfoot country also.....


I knew I heard a Squatch last time I was at your place! You can hear them from miles you know....

You don't have werewolves too, do you?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> I knew I heard a Squatch last time I was at your place! You can hear them from miles you know....
> 
> You don't have werewolves too, do you?


No they were driven off many years ago....
but it's mating season for the Bigfoot now and the big bastards are everywhere....


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

I like to carry Jack Links Beef Jerky with me just in case of a bigfoot encounter. Keep one in my glove box at all times


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is a list of frogs I could bring, if you are interested in any of these pm me for price/presale, I may not have time to bring all of them. Don't be afraid to make a fair offer, the SCADS community discount applies to this event. 

I will be bringing some ghostwood pieces as well as some random cuttings.

red bastimentos 
cauchero female
male loma partidas
Buena esperanza pair
Rio teribe pair
proven salt creek pair
salt creek juvies
punta lauren sub adult looks female
mancreeks
male pastores
proven 1.2 trio of red vittatus
very proven luec pair
inferalanis trio 1.2
2 yellow truncates
2 Nicaraguan auratus

two runt tincts, 1 citronella and 1 inferalanis, both for $40 

Frogs I'm looking for in trade
male golfito
female redhead
female pastores
male wattley azureus
female bastimentos
female black jeans
solid orange galacts
tor line tarapotos

Thanks
ERic


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking to trade 3 superblues. 4-5 months old from DFC. Looking for something a little bolder. Let me know if you have something.


----------



## upinsmoke1930 (Jun 2, 2014)

anybody have any geckos they are selling like lined or peacock and looking for a yellowhead male


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's just a few of the plants I'll have....
Begonia glabra
Epipremnum 'Cebu Blue'
Manuran mystery Columbian vine..solanum
Begonia amphioxus...a few rooted leaves
Syngonium rayii
marcgravia rectiflora...rooted cuttings.
Episcia Silver Skies...
Cissus amazonica
Schismatoglottis "frosty Kiss" ...one!!
ficus villosa... 
Trish will also have a few select orchids. ..


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Ill be bringing some plants: Ferns, vines, begonia etc. I am looking forward to the big turnout and seeing everyone there. Cant wait!


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

I am definitely in the market for ferns and ground coverings. Also Erik, text me when you have a final head count so I know how much water to bring.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm not going to be able to make it down this time. Hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Update on what I'll have:

Juvie Vanzos- $40
Juvie Southern Variabilis- $55
Drago Juvie (1)- $90
Ryan probable Pair- $160
Salt Creek probable Pair- $160
Solarte Juvies (3)- $85
Benedicta juvies (2)-$75

Begonia Lita
Begonia Pavonina


----------



## RabidWombat (Aug 4, 2012)

If anyone will have springtails, other than temperate whites, I would like to purchase some.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I also have a couple Black Jean Juvies- $90.00


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

One last post for me until we meet. Selling 3 Hawaiian Auratus that are a proven pair from EricM's awesome collection of frogs. These 3 have been together for over 2 years now and will sell them as a threesome. Got my first clutch of eggs last summer and they have produced ever since. Selling for $100.00. Can also sell the tank for another $40.00. Ten gallon Eco. Still have many Leucs that are at least 5-6 months OOW. PM me if you are interested. Very reasonable $. Need to move them, so I have more room for my new froglets.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok...one day to go...I'm going to have a little tough love here...its a packed house!!! So anybody thinking of bringing a friend, buddy, neighbor thats not on the "list"...PLEASE don't. ..I've allready had to turn away people because of the crowd. ...sorry to have to say this....I really, really hate to tell people no...THANKS. ..


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have an Almirante female they're willing to part with or a man creek female


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

erik s said:


> Ok...one day to go...I'm going to have a little tough love here...its a packed house!!! So anybody thinking of bringing a friend, buddy, neighbor thats not on the "list"...PLEASE don't. ..I've allready had to turn away people because of the crowd. ...sorry to have to say this....I really, really hate to tell people no...THANKS. ..


The tags with the official list of attendees have already been printed out. People without name tags will be thrown out.  (Not really, but that sounded cool).

Weather tomorrow should be really nice... max of 82. It will be perfect for hanging out outside.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> Anyone have an Almirante female they're willing to part with or a man creek female


I think EricM will be bringing down some very probable female mancreeks. You should pm him to make sure they get into his car.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I will forsure thank you


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Forgot to mention that I have a couple of large, 1/4" thick clear acrylic display cases that I would love to get rid of. They are 3/4 cubes (meaning that one side is completely open like an aquarium). I picked them up thinking that I would add a sliding door to the open side, and use them as orchidariums, but I no longer have the space. There are two sizes, but they measure roughly 40" x 12" x 18". Asking $5 each to cover the effort of hauling them out to Ramona.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Dane said:


> Forgot to mention that I have a couple of large, 1/4" thick clear acrylic display cases that I would love to get rid of. They are 3/4 cubes (meaning that one side is completely open like an aquarium). I picked them up thinking that I would add a sliding door to the open side, and use them as orchidariums, but I no longer have the space. There are two sizes, but they measure roughly 40" x 12" x 18". Asking $5 each to cover the effort of hauling them out to Ramona.


I'll take at least 1, Dane.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

If anyone is interested I have an extra UE male paru sylvatica to sale/trade


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> The tags with the official list of attendees have already been printed out. People without name tags will be thrown out.  (Not really, but that sounded cool).
> 
> Weather tomorrow should be really nice... max of 82. It will be perfect for hanging out outside.


Is there an offical list out


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> Is there an offical list out


Yes go back and check post #119 in this thread. ....


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a female Leuc if anyone wants to trade for a male.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

I will be bringing a few plant cuttings as well as oak leaves.
If anyone is interested I can also bring

4 month oow patricia tincs
2- 4 month oow dwarf cobalts

PM me asap if interested in the frogs or I will not be bringing them


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have banded Leucs that are about 6-7 months otw. $30 each and negotiable pricing. Message me if u want them. I'm sure we can come to some agreement!!!!


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

I would love to purchase some cork flats if anyone has any to bring.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Erik and Trisha for having us in your home! One of the best meets!!! Great time hanging out with the cool SCADS peeps and great food.


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks eric! Got to meet alot of people with alot of good information...wife was amazed with how much I bought lol. Great day overall!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks again Erik for allowing us into your home. As always, had a great time. Here's a couple pics I took. I'll post some more later! 

















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pics! Really sums up what the meet was all about!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Heck of a meet! Great mix of beginners and experienced hobbyists. Picked up some needed frogs from John (forbidden frogs) and Brian ((melloroo421) and got some plants. 

Eric and Trish were shinning examples of the amazing folks supporting this hobby and were so kind to fill their home with frogs and froggers for the day. Amazing carne Asada tacos! 

I realized later I went to the meet without seeing Erics frog room! Whoops. That's like going to a museum and not seeing the Picasso. Next time I hope.

Thanks Eric and Trish! And everyone else...


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Thanks again Erik for allowing us into your home. As always, had a great time. Here's a couple pics I took. I'll post some more later!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic sums it all up! Really captured the meet in one picture! Lol


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for welcoming us new folks into the fold, and especially to Eric and Trish for sharing your home. I picked up some things I really wanted (no new frogs unfortunately) and met some really cool people. My only regret is that we had to leave early and missed out on the great food and meeting more folks. (I have to support this hobby somehow ...not to mention our 5 kids.) We look forward to future events.

Aaron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Celtic Aaron said:


> Thanks everyone for welcoming us new folks into the fold, and especially to Eric and Trish for sharing your home. I picked up some things I really wanted (no new frogs unfortunately) and met some really cool people. My only regret is that we had to leave early and missed out on the great food and meeting more folks. (I have to support this hobby somehow ...not to mention our 5 kids.) We look forward to future events.
> 
> Aaron
> 
> ...



I mean Erik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

LOL!!! Sorry guys, couldn't help myself! Here's a few others that may be a little more relevant...


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the pics guys. Was really looking forward to this meet (would have been my first) but had to work. I see lots of frogs, lots of logs, and lots of people having a great time. Hopefully I can make the next meet.


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

That's Eric and Trisha for letting me join in the festivities. Sorry I had to leave early. And thank you to everyone for the words of wisdom and entertaining convo. See ya next time.


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you to both Erik and Trish for the opportunity to attend my first (but hopefully not last!) SCADS meeting. I got all the plants I wanted (and more) and left with 3 great frogs. Joel and I both had a wonderful time and can't wait to do it again!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Erik and Trish! Many thanks for yet again letting a bunch of questionable folks into your home! 
Always envious of your frog room Erik. Hats off to you for your great looking tanks and cleanliness. 

Did not see a single cobweb or a dirty piece of glass! 

You didn't clean the room before we all came out, did ya????? 

This time I don't think Brian or I left any frogs for you Erik, horray!

Also, thanks to JP for making name tags and hooking up some folks with free plants. Thanks to Dane for my long awaited Oyapock. Missed seeing Bonnie… heard she had to make a quick turnaround. She got some money from me either way though! Thanks for the Broms. I got a pair of Mancreeks from EricM. They seem to have settled in quite nicely. Male calling NONSTOP since the release. Ha! Here is a pic, let's play a game called, "Find the Mancreek!"


----------



## 4oggz (Apr 20, 2014)

I had an absolute blast at the meet. So many great people.... I mean great. It was awesome to get to know some of you. This was my 1st meet and surely won't be my last. My brother felt so welcome in a world he knows nothing about. Thank you all for being so cool.
Erik and Trish, you guys are so wonderful to invite us all over. I know that it had to be stressful getting ready for so many people coming over and giving up your home for an evening. Thank you so much! I will be talking about this party for a LONG long time!!! Thank you ALL for sharing your company, your knowledge, and some laughs! 

-Chris


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you again! Had a great time! Was cool to see everyone that I hadn't in a long time and to meet some new faces. 

Thanks Erik and Trish!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Erik and Trish, you are exemplary hosts, thank you again. I don't know that I have ever seen as many new faces at a meeting before, it's a great time to be a SoCal frogger!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Had an absolute blast as always. Crazy to see so many new faces, totally a good thing for the S0-Cal frogger scene. 

Trish made the BOMB carne asada!!! So gracious. Stopping at the beer store in Ramona is worth a drive up by itself, I think they have over 400 different beers! 

As per usual, a great selection of plants, ghostwood, beautiful frogs and excellent conversation!!! 

I heard there were as many people at this meet as there were at frogday. :O


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

My thank you's also go out to Erik and Trish for a great time with the SCAD froggers. Really enjoyed seeing you place Erik and meeting up with the other Dendro gang. Thanks for taking pics Brian. I will also add a few as well.

http://

The 2 Erics/Eriks

[URL=http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Colleen53_2009/media/IMG_0472-2.jpg.html][IMG]http://i

Great Food


http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/Colleen53_2009/IMG_0476.jpg
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/Colleen53_2009/IMG_0479.jpg

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/Colleen53_2009/IMG_0480.jpg

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/Colleen53_2009/IMG_0486.jpg


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Is it me ...can't seem to view those pics!!!!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

erik s said:


> Is it me ...can't seem to view those pics!!!!


Oh know! They did not go through!!! Haven't been on Photobucket for awhile, Erik, and I am having some issues with their new website. Will try to upload again later.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Colleen53 said:


> My thank you's also go out to Erik and Trish for a great time with the SCAD froggers. Really enjoyed seeing you place Erik and meeting up with the other Dendro gang. Thanks for taking pics Brian. I will also add a few as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was able to fix some of them, but not the first two.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you Erik and Trish! As always it was great to see everyone! lots of new faces which is a sign that our hobby is growing! Soooo when is the next meet?


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Lets see if this one goes through???!!!



Awesome guys!!



The food was muy bueno!!!



Some of the SCADS group



My friend Mike. Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> Lets see if this one goes through???!!!


Where is my other hand and why does EricM have that look on his face???? Not very flattering!!!!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

erik s said:


> Where is my other hand and why does EricM have that look on his face???? Not very flattering!!!!


What happens at SCADS stays at SCADS Erik, I thought you would know best of all!


As everyone has mentioned, which is very well deserved. Thank you for hosting this ever growing and largest event to date (as far as I am aware). Great company, great food and was fun to see lots of new faces and people interested in the hobby coming to get addicted to the hobby like I did on my first SCADS meet.


----------

